# JAT83 & I go to scofield...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

After buying all my new gear I was anxious to try it out. What started out looking like a large group going to scofield it ended up being JAT83 and myself were the only ones to show up. We got to the water at around 6:45 and walked down to the ice with a full moon. The frustrating thing is we could not get my new auger to start it took about 50 pulls but it finally fired up and boy are they nice. The tent went up the heater went on it was fishing time. This was the best ice fishing I have had this season the fish were not monsters but when the bite was on the action was fast. We caught 13 fish and had 1 break off at the hole in 4 ½ hours of fishing not bad! The one that broke off was one of the nice tigers about 18" dang I could have used that one in the ice fishing contest! Jat83 had a double hookup one 14" bow and one 17" cut.



















I love fishing in the tent and will be fishing in comfort from now on that is for sure. We were fishing in about 20ft of water and we caught them on ratso's, ratso's tipped with minnows, and I hate to admit it but sparkle power bait as well. Here are a couple of mine I snapped photos of. I would like to announce that I am officially addicted to ice fishing!




























A three species day not bad! Plus a bonus I got home just in time to see the playoff game and my shih tzu just had her puppies!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> A three species day not bad! Plus a bonus I got home just in time to see the playoff game and my shih tzu just had her puppies!


orvis1.....you had a great day !! :shock:

Thanks for the report.....


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good report Orvis1.
Nice to see the new toys are getting used.

When my auger was new, it was hard to start.
I had to learn how to adjust the choke and to get the oil mixture just right.
I also had to adjust the carb needle valves for our altitude.

One tip.
Don't pull the starter rope all the way out when starting the auger.
If you do, you will be pulling against the knot at the end of the rope.
It won't take too many of these "long pulls" to break the knot and the rope will pull right out of the motor.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Glad to see you had a good trip and all the new gear worked out well. What area of the lake were you fishing on?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great fishing guys, that is 1 beefy bow there. Glad to hear you could get into them at Scofield. :mrgreen:


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job guys. Im sorry I missed out. Its good to see you are getting some fish through the ice Jeremy.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

orvis1, I'm glad your new gear has brought better fortune for you. Looks like a pretty good day. How were the roads? Car-worthy?

JAT83, did you get your tiger?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

orvis1 and Jat83...nice job and way to break in that new gear. :wink: 

I too had problems getting the new auger to start last year but here's my trick and I get it started now on only a few pulls. This works for me so maybe you want to try at home...  

Turn on the start switch, make sure the choke is on, vent on cap is open, compression button is in...pump the throttle 2-3 times and pull the rope slowly 2-3 times not to start it but to prime it. 

I do this 2-3 then 2-4 pulls the auger starts I adjust the choke to 1/2 then open and let the auger warm up a good 2 minutes before I start drilling holes. 

Try the above pre-starting sequence at home and see if it works for you...it has sure worked for me when I'm out on the ice. 

I've seen guys pulling forever and the auger finally starts. Like I said I did the same thing but now that I use the above steps the auger starts (like Grandpa D stated never pull the rope all the way out and don't pound the blade onto the ice). 

OBTW because I'm totally sold on Sea Foam I also add that to the gas/oil mixture. :mrgreen: 

Again super job in breaking in that new gear and hav'n fun on 'da' hard deck... :wink: :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That was a fun trip! I am gonna have to invest in an ice tent too! I will definitely be going back to Scofield soon to target a Tiger. I was surprised to catch a fat 'bow and a large cutt at the same time though! That was fun!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> orvis1, I'm glad your new gear has brought better fortune for you. Looks like a pretty good day. How were the roads? Car-worthy?
> 
> JAT83, did you get your tiger?


Very car worthy... If you thinking of making a run let me know...

K2 thanks for the advise on the auger I will have to prefect my techniques at home bofore getting up to the lake. Where do you get this sea foam? Is it something you just put in the tank? I remember reading a thread about it along time ago... Thanks for the warnings Grandpa D I did give that rope a good tug today will have to be more careful about it in the future...


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Orvis1...you can pick up Sea Foam at Checker and/or Auto Zone. Yep practice at home on the auger and let me know if it helps...worked for me so I'm not tiring myself out trying to start the auger with numerous pulls...let me know. :wink: :wink:


----------



## stevefan (Dec 24, 2008)

It is great to see some good news from Scofield at last, nice report you guys and it makes the drive home all that much better doesn't it.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well have you practiced starting the Auger...my curious mind wants to know... :wink: :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Well have you practiced starting the Auger...my curious mind wants to know... :wink: :wink:


That is on the agenda for tomorrow, need to test it out before going out this weekend...


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the report. I'm thinking of going fishing this weekend if my wife will allow it. I'm glad to see someone has found a few fish on Scofield. It has been a tough year so far. Three trips and only a few fish brought to the ice. 

Maybe this weekend will be the ticket. 

Herb


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report, I always get skunked there so it good to see some fish pulled out.. Thanks for the report, glad all the gear worked...


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Last week was a great week to go! I'm a ice newbie, and I still had a decent day of fishing! I'll definitely be going back to Scofield this year! I'm also going to the ice fishing bash party on the 24th...and maybe I'll be able to go tommorow if I'm lucky! I'll just see how much ice some of the closer reservoirs have!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Well have you practiced starting the Auger...my curious mind wants to know... :wink: :wink:


That way worked much better. Got it started in about 15 pulls instead of 60! Thanks I guess I need to get some sea foam now.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > Well have you practiced starting the Auger...my curious mind wants to know... :wink: :wink:
> ...


That did give us a pretty good workout didn't it! :lol: 
Once we got it working it was fantastic!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > Well have you practiced starting the Auger...my curious mind wants to know... :wink: :wink:
> ...


Glad to hear it cut down on the pulls...trust me practice in the garage...I'm down to maybe 4 possibly 5 pulls. It's all in priming as I see it.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

...OBTW forgot to mention...the night before the outing, I'll crank up the auger and let it run varying speeds..mostly I'll run at lower speed not necessarily the blade shaft turning...total run time not more than 5 mins... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Ask fixed how many pulls my auger takes to get started  and keep your minds out of the gutter :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That auger just wouldn't start without 50 or better pulls it went back. I bought a more expensive auger at cabella's test fire tonight....


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

That is weird. I bought mine three years ago and have never had a hard time starting it.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> That auger just wouldn't start without 50 or better pulls it went back. I bought a more expensive auger at cabella's test fire tonight....


Man that's too bad the first one was a possible 'lemon'...we have a Strikemaster and haven't had any problems now that I've got the starting down...oh and another little tidbit...pick up an extra gas cap as the o-ring on the cap can deteriorate (crack/rip/tear) and a lil dab of vaseline on the o-ring will prevent it from going bad sooner... :wink: :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > That auger just wouldn't start without 50 or better pulls it went back. I bought a more expensive auger at cabella's test fire tonight....
> ...


I had 2 lemmons that were eskimo's and I bouught a strikemaster last night at cabella's the online reviews were good and sound like you have had a good experience with yours as well that is encouraging!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I had 2 lemmons that were eskimo's and I bouught a strikemaster last night at cabella's the online reviews were good and sound like you have had a good experience with yours as well that is encouraging!


Well hopefully you'll be set now and punching holes all over the place...like it's nothing but a thing... :mrgreen: Good luck with the new auger... :wink: :wink:


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

I got my 3 horse 10" blade eskimo and I remember having issues with it early on. As I have learned, the first little while it runs rough but once broken in it goes like a champ now. 
Few key points, you need to make sure it is tuned at altitude, where you plan to fish most.
I took some time at strawberry and messed with it for half hour.
Another thing is gas mixture. That is a very important thing. I just use the kind from walmart, nothing special.
3-4 pushes on the primer, full choke.
One pull. Thats all.
Good luck


----------

